# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  Fully DEAD No JTAG, One Click REPAIR Huawei Modems- Mkey Build 5.APR.2016 v8.3.3+More

## GSM News & Updates

Mkey_v8.3.3_Build_05.APR.2016[Beta].exe   *Hope you are long time waiting this update, and now you got it free :)*  *- Permanent DEAD HUAWEI HiSilicon CPU Boot REPAIR WITHOUT JTAG BY ONE CLICK!* - World First!  ** Beta FW available on support for next models:*    *E171s**E173s**E303s**E352As**E352s-1**E352s-2**E352s-6**B310s-927**401HW**E3272**E3276s**E3372s**E3372H**E5372TS-22**E5372TS-601**E5375**E5377Bs**E5377s-32**E5377Ts-32* *E5383**E5573s* *E5573Bs-320**E5573s-606* *E5573s-607**E5577s-321**E5577s-932**E5878s-32**E8278s-602* *E8372H-153**E8372H-510* *E8377s-153*   Also: ZTE AC81B SPC Unlock, Franklin U602 SPC Unlock; - World First!    *- More for Huawei:* World First!  ** For Unlock some new Security we need make 3 step, now we can try save ur time by automation do all.*  ** Added DUAL Flashing with one click Downgrade, Unlock, Upgrade ! All Under Test, need users report.*  *Files what have two FW in to single file mark as "DUAL".* *Manuals and data-sheets uploaded on this support and Flash files exist on addition support.*   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *B.R. 7ICE Team 2016*

----------

